# How many Mystery snails can a NPT 29 gallons support?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have 5 at the moment but only one is in the tank. I ended buying two extra because I thought maybe two I bought were dead. They really are fun to watch I name the first one Eureka because he or she is just like a little vaccumn cleaner mover back and forth accross the tank all day. There are also trumphets in the tank. My plants are doing a bit better since I added the snails. 

There are six cories that will go in and 16 female bettas.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

It is said 2.5g per Mystery Snail so you could put them in. Personally I don't like to keep multiple Mysteries in one tank. For some reason one of them always climbs out. Make sure you leave enough room above the water line for the females to lay eggs otherwise she will definitely find a way out of the tank.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks I will keep that in mind. I've read you need to leave 3 inches for them.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Keep an eye on your plants with the Mystery snails in there.

They eat plants. O_O


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

So I am seeing plant damage which I am assuming is pond snails. I had read Mystery snails like dying plant matter which one reason I picked one up and they are so fun to watch that I got more. I think the others will go to other tanks though. The twoI saved from the devil fish are not very active I think they are old.


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

Mashiro said:


> Keep an eye on your plants with the Mystery snails in there.
> 
> They eat plants. O_O


My blue MS never ate or damaged any of my live plants.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I now think it's actually my trumpet snails doing the damage I am seeing. I probably don't have enough detris in tank to keep them busy. There's no fish in the tank yet.


----------

